# Gunderson DBL Stacks



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I have run D S for a long time. But the train is not forgiving and requires a good engineer. Which I am not. 789 kadee I have used. Tonight I recieved my Scale 820s from Kidmans and started to install them. hoping for a little slack and easier running.
I usually run 5 ,five packs and then the 89' pigs of which I can't remember how many there is. Its a long heavy train.

I thought I'd just share this in case it helps any one else.
I also installed an Aristo wedge plow on my short 30' gondola hoping the shorter car will stay on the track better as its pushed through the snow. And yes I place weight in the car 
I also bought a NW2 from Stan and installed a plow hot glued like crazy to clean the rails for the loco as it pushes the plow . Jim C. told me about that. also ways looking for better ideas .

I had the U 33 C lashed up and ready to run with 2 other 45s and the coal train, but kept finding things to do .


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

pic's where's the pic's.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just picture it in your mind . 820 box fits is the same spot as 789. I sanded down the lip on the 820 box so i could use the first hole for the screw. then drilled another hole for the 2nd one. 

may the force be with you.


----------

